# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [rock][religion] Vous coutez du rock? Faites pnitence!

## Deadpool

Et oui couter du rock c'est mal, la preuve ici.

Alors faites pnitence mes brebis gares ou subissez le courroux divin.  


 ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

Sinon, a vous inspire quoi (mise  part une franche rigolade  ::lol:: ) ?


PS: Ca fait un moment que a circule mais j'avais envie de vous en faire profiter.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

wouaouw !!  ::yaisse2:: 
et c'est lui qui dit que le rock (je cite) : diminue le contrle de l'intelligence?? 
mais il rflchit deux secondes  ce qu'il dit?? s'il rflchissait tant que a il ne se contenterait pas btement de croire  un Dieu (qu'il soit catholique ou autre) mais se poserait des questions sur son existence (tout en pensant qu'il existe c'est possible : je ne dis pas ici que tous les croyants ne rflchissent pas : je dis juste que lui c'est du fanatisme aveugle) et donc viterait de tenir des propos tels que ceux-l

----------


## BnA

Rhooo s'te bigot l!!

Juste une question comme a... J'ai peur d'avoir du mal  saisir la dimension humoristique de cette page...

C'est une dlire mystique ou bien c'est vraiment un grenouille de bnitier pour qui le rock c'est Satan?

Pis d'toute faon, love Satan...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Rhooo s'te bigot l!!
> 
> Juste une question comme a... J'ai peur d'avoir du mal  saisir la dimension humoristique de cette page...
> 
> C'est une dlire mystique ou bien c'est vraiment un grenouille de bnitier pour qui le rock c'est Satan?
> 
> Pis d'toute faon, love Satan...


A priori, c'est on ne peut plus premier degr.  ::mouarf:: 

Ca fait peur quand mme qu'il y ait des gens qui croient ce genre de chose.  ::?:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ca fait peur quand mme qu'il y ait des gens qui croient ce genre de chose.


+100000000

----------


## BnA

Ah ouais quand mme... Clair que  ::marteau:: !

Surtout qu'en lisant le texte attentivement, on remarque que c'est cousu de fil blanc, et que la (les) personne(s) qui a(ont) rdig le texte ne savent vraiment pas de quoi il(s) parle(nt)!

Rien que dans l'avertissement y'a dj une incohrence de taille!




> Suite  des messages de protestation quelquefois assez agressifs, je rappelle au lecteur que JE NE SUIS PAS L'AUTEUR du texte qui suit. Par ailleurs,* pour ceux qui mettent en doute l'influence du satanisme sur le rock, je les invite  se rendre sur le site Osirion, o il pourront lire la profession de foi de quelques adeptes de "Metal". C'est difiant. Je suis par aillleurs parfaitement conscient qu'il ne faut pas gnraliser, selon l'adage bien connu.* Merci donc de ne pas m'crire en me disant "Moi je ne suis pas sataniste, mais j'aime le rock, etc."...je ne suis pas abilit  lire dans la conscience des gens !!!


Je continue, je continue...




> le Punk Rock (prne la violence, le meurtre, la rvolution, automutilation), le Deat*k* mtal (extrmement violent), Tras*k* mtal (prne la brutalit et la rvolution), *le* *House Music* (incitation extrme au sexe et  la drogue, utilis dans les Raves Parties).


Ca m'empche de taffer, mais c'est trop tordant!!

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ca m'empche de taffer, mais c'est trop tordant!!


+1 mais moi j'ai pas trop envie : saisie  la main dans une base de donnes de plusieurs centaines de lignes  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Le pauvre Elvis doit se retourner dans sa tombe  ::roll:: 


Moi je fais du KoRn Shell, caymal ?  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Les effets psychologiques sont encore plus graves :
> 
> 
>     - modification des ractions motives ;
> 
>     - Perte du contrle des capacits de concentration ;
> 
>     - Diminution du contrle de l'intelligence
> 
> ...


C'est pas la description d'une fan de Patrick Bruel  l'poque ???

 ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## BnA

> C'est pas la description d'une fan de Patrick Bruel  l'poque ???


Ou de Tokio Hotel maintenant...


Ce qui prouve bien que cette "thorie" mystico-chrtienne sur le rock et son satanisme patent n'est que *bullshit* comme dirait un de mes amis... 

Le mme parallle peut tre fait avec les horoscopes. Pour peu que l'on arrive  les interprter d'une manire qui nous convient, on pourrait croire que l'horoscope a t crit pour nous, personnellement...

----------


## Deadpool

> Aprs avoir chant en concert les trois grands succs d'AC/DC : Sin's city, (la ville du pch), Rock and roll damnation, et Highway to hell (autoroute pour l'enfer), Bon Scott crie  l'auditoire : "J'invite Satan  rclamer mon me, car l'enfer est la terre promise. Je vais changer mon billet de saison pour un billet aller simple en enfer." (Il meurt le soir mme,  33 ans, aprs un excs de drogue, *empal sur sa propre guitare.)*


Ouch a doit faire mal.  ::mouarf:: 


N'importe quoi, pourquoi pas crucifi aussi...  ::lol::  

PS: Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, je vous invite  aller voir wikipedia pour connaitre la cause relle de sa mort ( la Hendrix).

----------


## Aitone

c'est qu'une blague je pense.




> If you're 555 then I'm 666

----------


## Invit

Que penser du rock chrtien alors ???  ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

Je crois deviner qui est l'auteur de l'article... celui que l'on ne doit pas nommer... mais je vais tout de mme le faire :

MilleniumLover.

Je sais je risque la damnation, mais comme j'coute dj du mtal, un peu plus ou un peu moins, a ne fait plus de diffrence  ::mouarf::

----------


## BugFactory

Ca me fait penser aux dlires sur les jeux de rle, que j'avais lus aprs avoir vu que Baldur's Gate 2 tait bas sur Donjons et Dragons. Je ne sais toujours pas si je dois rire ou pleurer. (Alors je ris!)

----------


## Deadpool

> Que penser du rock chrtien alors ???


C'est un oxymore.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

> (110 dcibels = son d'un boeiing dcollant  15 m. de vous pendant 2 heures !!!)


"pendant deux heures" ??? Le dcibel c'est pas un rapport de puissance? il y a le temps qui entre en ligne de compte?  ::aie:: 

de plus: 


> # De 100  110 dB : marteau-piqueur
> # 120 dB : seuil de la douleur
> # De 110  120 dB : discothque
> # De 120  130 dB : avion au dcollage ( 300 mtres)


hem ::roll::

----------


## hiko-seijuro

vraiment la mauvaise foie  ::D: 

pour la pulsation que penser de la techno(nique ?  ::D: )
pour la rythmique de certaines musiques classiques (beethoven, brahms ...)

moi ce qui me fait marrer c'est que le mec ne cite que des "monseigneurs"... rah lalalalalfaudrait qu'il soit mon voisin  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> (110 dcibels = son d'un boeiing dcollant  15 m. de vous pendant 2 heures !!!)
> 			
> 		
> 
> "pendant deux heures" ??? Le dcibel c'est pas un rapport de puissance? il y a le temps qui entre en ligne de compte? 
> de plus: 
> hem


Il me semble qu'un orchestre symphonique en pleine puissance frle les 110 db... C'est diabolique assurment...
Et il est  noter que les musiciens placs devant les cuivres souffrent de troubles auditifs... Il n'y a pas que le rock qui rend sourd.

----------


## Asdorve

Mon point de vue:
l'article m'a fait rire, en effet... C'est vrai que certaines chansons ou musiques prnent des thmes qui peuvent choquer tout bon croyant. Mais tous les rock ne sont pas nuisibles... 
Il faut savoir rest quilibr et faire preuve d'intelligence.

Je garde mon point de vue sur le mtal ou autre, chacun ses ides, chacun fait ce qu'il veut. 

Mais tous les rocks ne sont pas nuisibles. Certains font mme passer des ides trs dfendables au travers du rock. Pourquoi? peut tre parce que c'est un style que beaucoup aiment, c'est une ide comme une autre.

Maintenant je trouve regrettable de lire a de la part d'un religieux, d'autant plus que chez certains religieux on s'aperoit qu'ils ferment les yeux sur des pratiques qui sont contraires  leur pense... mais c'est un autre dbat...

----------


## GrandFather

Boaf, c'est du rchauff... Cela fait plus de 50 ans que les moralistes et les directeurs de consciences de toutes obdiences s'en prennent au Rock. Ca s'tait tass un moment, et a a repris avec l'arrive du Hard Rock puis du Heavy Metal, avec leurs groupes jouant la provocation en utilisant une symbolique sataniste.

Il y a d'autres religieux, plus subtiles, qui ont compris depuis longtemps qu'il tait plus productif de rcuprer ce mouvement que de s'y opposer, et qui ont promu un rock chrtien, musicalement proche du profane, mais avec des textes trs orients religieusement. Et il semblerait que a marche trs fort, aux E.-U. en tout cas.

Maintenant, il n'a pas compltement tort sur certains points... Si vous passez  l'envers certains morceaux de Black Sabbath, vous entendrez des discours de G.W. Bush  ::aie::

----------


## hiko-seijuro

je viens de voir un article qui dit la mme chose du disco  ::D:

----------


## s4mk1ng

nan,c'est au second degr quand mme... ::oops::

----------


## BainE

toi tu t ennuies severement au boulot non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> toi tu t ennuies severement au boulot non ?


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Remizkn

Hallelujah mes frres! J'espre pour vous que le dimanche matin est consacr  la messe?

----------


## MaliciaR

> "pendant deux heures" ??? Le dcibel c'est pas un rapport de puissance? il y a le temps qui entre en ligne de compte?


Tant qu'on y est, rajoutons un bruit absolument totalement affreux que les autorits devraient avoir interdit depuis un bon moment : celui des pleurs d'un bb  ::aie::  Beh quoi, a fait dans les 130-140 dB quand mme! Vous rendez-vous compte de la chose?! 





> toi tu t ennuies severement au boulot non ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## gaboo_bl

Je crois que ces histoires de disques  l'envers sont avres. Il parait mme que quand on retourne un vynil, on entend des chansons compltement diffrentes ! Ce serait un rite satanique connu sous le nom de "fassbe".


 ::dehors::

----------


## j.peg

Citation:
Les effets psychologiques sont encore plus graves :


- modification des ractions motives ;

- Perte du contrle des capacits de concentration ;

- Diminution du contrle de l'intelligence

- Surexcitation neuro-sensorielle ;
- Troubles srieux de la mmoire ;

- Etat hypnotique ;

- Etat dpressif (surtout s'il y a en plus la drogue) ;

- Impulsions irrsistibles de destruction, de suicide .....



C'est amusant tout a....A peu de choses prs , c'est ce qu'on a dit  l'poque d'un certain Beethoven (dont les fans cassaient les chaises des salles de concert...ou tombaient en pamoison, selon le sexe, ....bien avant les Beatles). 

Les pseudo faits scientifique, sont dbiles: s'il n'y avait pas d'harmonie  dans le rock , ce serait indansable. Il y en a une c'est 1-2 , 3 et 4 , 5 et 6 . 
Par contre on trouve dans de nombreux morceaux de classique des ruptures d'harmonie largement rpandues. 


Pour les dgats aux oreilles ou au cerveau etc... couter du beethoven  fond la caisse toute la journe...a dmnage aussi. 

bref: lire a , a laisse pantois sur beaucoup de choses qu'on croyait acquise dans notre socit dite dveloppe et "civilise" ....

Ces gens l ont le droit de vote! Ca , a fout vraiment les boules...

----------


## Deadpool

> Tant qu'on y est, rajoutons un bruit absolument totalement affreux que les autorits devraient avoir interdit depuis un bon moment : celui des pleurs d'un bb  Beh quoi, a fait dans les *130-140 dB* quand mme! Vous rendez-vous compte de la chose?!


 :8O: 

Autant que a?

Je savais que a pouvait tre fort mais je croyais que a tournait autour de 90 dB au max. 

130 dB, c'est le bruit produit par un avion au dcollage, si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Invit

> Tant qu'on y est, rajoutons un bruit absolument totalement affreux que les autorits devraient avoir interdit depuis un bon moment : celui des pleurs d'un bb  Beh quoi, a fait dans les 130-140 dB quand mme! Vous rendez-vous compte de la chose?!


Ouais, a fait beaucoup pour un bb... 120 dB en pointe, a serait dj une belle performance, tout de mme.

----------


## Lyche

Pas pour un bb transgnique allait aux anabolisants  ::aie::

----------


## fallais

Totalement ridicule.

----------


## Sunchaser

C'est amusant ce vieux sujet de 2008 qui remonte a la surface ...




> Pas pour un bb transgnique allait aux anabolisants


Ou simplement la descendance de Celine Dion, qui - si l'hritage gntique fonctionne bien - devrait pouvoir faire pter les statistiques a ce sujet.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est amusant ce vieux sujet de 2008 qui remonte a la surface ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ou simplement la descendance de Celine Dion, qui - si l'hritage gntique fonctionne bien - devrait pouvoir faire pter les statistiques a ce sujet.


Ouai, et mes tympans par la mme... Au secours >_<

----------


## tigunn

L'obscurantisme n'est pas mort!  :8O: 
Enfin, celui-l tient une sacre couche moyenageuse.

----------


## ManusDei

Vous tes en retard. 
Ca fait quelques annes dj que ces groupes s'en prennent  Harry Potter, qui entrane les jeunes vers la magie noire et le satanisme.

----------


## Ju1.0

Ya pas de rock dans Harry Poter ...  ::cfou::

----------


## ManusDei

Je parlais des groupes religieux. Cherche "Harry potter satanisme" sur ton moteur de recherche favori. Y a moyen que tu y perdes ton aprs-midi de travail  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ju1.0

C'est vrai que c'est impressionnant la liste des rsultat. Ya vraiment des gens dranger pour imaginer des trucs comme a

HP, c'est une histoire de conte de fes (ou un truc comme a)

AC/DC, c'est du rock sous un tonneau de bire... (Ca laisse rveur)(D'ailleurs je crois que le premier chanteur est mort touff dans son vomi (au volant))

Selon moi, a s'arrte  a !

Ou alors il faut jeter au feu les contes de Perrault, Grimm, Anderson, et il y aurra plus rien  leur raconter aux ptits ! A si, la bible ! Et les 3/4 de la musique classique sont  jeter au feu (il n'y a pas eu que Beethov qui s'est fait passer pour une Rock Star, ou qui a offusqu le B publique)

----------


## Invit

> Ou simplement la descendance de Celine Dion, qui - si l'hritage gntique fonctionne bien - devrait pouvoir faire pter les statistiques a ce sujet.


Justement vu la voix du pre, a devrait donner quelque chose d'assez dsagrable et de bien moins puissant...

----------


## Deadpool

Mais qu'est ce qui vous a pris de dterrer mon vieux sujet?  ::lol::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Mais qu'est ce qui vous a pris de dterrer mon vieux sujet?


C'est le printemps ! Mme les vieux trucs enterrs et oublis ressortent de terre et fleurissent.

Allez hop ! Tiens, on n'a plus qu'a ressortir une petite dizaine de sujets d'il y a 3 / 4 ans, histoire de ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fallais

Je m'excuse.. Je suis l'homme qui a exhum le topic  ::cry:: 

Non sans blague je cherchais un topic ou l'on dfend le rock, car dans mes abonnements revient souvent quelque chose du style *J'aime le bruit qui tache*.. Ou je crois qu'un certain Deadpool y est trs actif ^^

Donc je veux le mme mais pour les plus "soft". Non pardon, je vais mettre deux guillemets. Pour les plus " "soft" "  ::mrgreen::

----------

